# At What Age Can I Put My Son in a Booster Seat?



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Parenting Issues Archive
At what age can I put my son in a booster seat?

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Parenting Issues
Author Topic: At what age can I put my son in a booster seat?
flowerpower
Member posted 07-09-2001 09:09 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am about to embark on my travels with the two boys back east. Our carseat are *really* heavy, and it would be much easier to carry something lighter with the bags, boys, etc... through the airports. We have a booster seat that has a five point harness... a Century Breverra. It says it can be used with a child over 30lbs. My ds is 2 1/2, and over 30lbs. Is 2 1/2 too early to use a booster seat in lieu of a car seat? I'd be using in on the airplane (it is approved for travel by plane), as well as in a car for a month while travelling.
Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!

fp

boysrus
Member posted 07-09-2001 09:44 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've got a big boy too and I have used a booster seat with him at 2 1/2. Esp. since it has a five point harness, I think it would be fine. And I agree with you that a booster is a lot easier to maneuver in an airport than a carseat. So. I say go for it! But then, what do I know, I let mine play with vitamins.

edgyveggie
Member posted 07-09-2001 10:49 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UGG! I just wrote a whole novel here about the carseat and then got booted off the computer and lost it!!
Anyhoo, as I was saying,
I have a Century Next Step carseat/booster. It has the 5 pt harness, which we don't use anymore since ds has outgrown the crotch strap. DH is so proud! We just use the shoulder/lap belt.

He is a big boy at 4 (45 inches & 50 lbs) and we removed the harness thing last year sometime. We took a plane trip a few months ago and the attendant told me that he couldn't use that seat without the harness attached- can't use it w/ lap belt only. I read on the label of the seat and sure enough, it says that. So, don't remove the harness!But other than that, I think your ds is plenty big enough for that seat. We have had this one since ds was 1 1/2 and love it.

Ours also has this opening at the top that you can attach it to your rolly suitcases with the suitcase strap. Much easier to travel with!

Thats about all I had to say in the lost post.

Have a great and safe trip.

boysrus, good one!

flowerpower
Member posted 07-09-2001 04:18 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
thanks to both of you.
boysrus,

sounds perfect (from the mom who lets her boys play with tums and razors)

fp

Diane
Member posted 07-10-2001 06:54 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know if this is a state law or not but I thought you were supposed to be in a carseat until the 4 year/40 lb. mark.

babylover
Member posted 07-10-2001 10:03 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I work with a car seat expert at a Children's Hospital, so I consulted with her. She said reading the box is important to check the weight/size guidelines. She considers them "toddler seats" and as long as they are a high back seat with the five point harness, they are appropriate for toddlers up to 40 pounds. The booster seat functions as a car seat from a legal definition, so you don't have to worry about that. So, it sounds like you are good to go not only for your trip, but for home. Have fun.

Wayfarerfive
Member posted 07-12-2001 10:41 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consumer reports just rated all carseats and booster seats. It gives the guidelines for weight. Check it out!

flowerpower
Member posted 07-13-2001 10:32 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
thank you, thank you, thank you! We are leaving tomorrow.
babylover, thank you for checking with the expert. I read the safety materials included with the booster, and found that my son is within the weight and height limit. It is a booster with a high back and 5 pt harness. The pediatrician also gave me the thumbs up, so I will be taking it on my trip. (Diane, maybe the law is "child seat"?... the language is so confusing!)

Thank you to all for your reassuring words and support.


----------

